# How do I allow cookies on my iPhone6?



## bezdekbt (Nov 11, 2017)

I have been having some difficulty accessing certain sites on my iPhone 6 because I keep getting notices that cookies have to be enabled. I have tried several things, but nothing seems to work. How do I change my phone settings to enable cookies?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What browser(s) are you using?

What "several things" have you tried?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

If using Safari:
Settings>Safari>Privacy & Security>turn off block all cookies.


----------



## bezdekbt (Nov 11, 2017)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> If using Safari:
> Settings>Safari>Privacy & Security>turn off block all cookies.


I've done that. Settings still show block all cookies is off. But I'm still getting notices that cookies have to be accepted...!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you using Safari?


----------



## bezdekbt (Nov 11, 2017)

I have tried using Safari, Chrome and Firefox. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ate you using those browsers in private / incognito mode?


----------



## bezdekbt (Nov 11, 2017)

Usually, no. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Incognito mode/private mode does not track/store cookies or temporary internet files, which would explain why it's asking for it. i'm not too sure why it would be asking to enable cookies. Does it give you a link to enable the cookies?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What country are you in? Websites are complying with GDPR. I get prompts to accept cookies for a lot of web sites since the law went into effect. You should be able to accept the cookies. But maybe it's a problem with your geographical location and where the phone was activated. Just a thought.


----------

